# Transfers: Cold Peel vs. Hot Split



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the advantages, and disadvantages to these two types of tranfers? I'm told that cold peel are good for dark T's, as they have a greater opacity. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm kind of bumping this question for kentphoto. It's not a bad question, of course there are no bad questions.

Also, how many of you are using cold peel vs. hot split?

I personally like hot split when doing plastisol on darks. It gives it a more used/soft/comfortable appearance in my opinion, but I'm just now starting to work with these.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

This may sound stupid, but if you hot peel(or cold peel for that matter) the plastisol transfer, does it have to be cured, or anything after peeling it?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm just looking into printing transfers for my own use. Here's some info I found:

Hot-Split: Easy to apply and leave a soft hand feel to the imprint on the shirt. There is no "rubbery" feel or look to Hot-Split transfers--they look just like the image was directly screen printed on the shirt. The only drawback to Hot Split Transfers is that they have a low opacity, and must be used on white, ash gray, or very light pastel colors. If you need a high opacity print on your shirts (e.g.: a white print on a black shirt), you will need to use Cold Peel Transfers.

Cold Peel: Totally opaque print, can be used on any color of garment and all colors of ink are available including metallics, shimmers, etc. . The drawback to Cold Peel Transfers is that have a heavier "rubbery" feel, as all of the ink is deposited onto the garment. Also, the transfer can't be peeled until it is totally cold, which means they take a little longer to print than Hot Split Transfers.


----------



## rburden (Aug 23, 2010)

neato said:


> I'm just looking into printing transfers for my own use. Here's some info I found:
> 
> Hot-Split: Easy to apply and leave a soft hand feel to the imprint on the shirt. There is no "rubbery" feel or look to Hot-Split transfers--they look just like the image was directly screen printed on the shirt. The only drawback to Hot Split Transfers is that they have a low opacity, and must be used on white, ash gray, or very light pastel colors. If you need a high opacity print on your shirts (e.g.: a white print on a black shirt), you will need to use Cold Peel Transfers.
> 
> Cold Peel: Totally opaque print, can be used on any color of garment and all colors of ink are available including metallics, shimmers, etc. . The drawback to Cold Peel Transfers is that have a heavier "rubbery" feel, as all of the ink is deposited onto the garment. Also, the transfer can't be peeled until it is totally cold, which means they take a little longer to print than Hot Split Transfers.


 
Are cold peels needed also in the case of using dye sublimation heat transfering for black or dark colored shirts? ie. is opacity an issue as well with dye sub?


----------

